# Hallo, ich bin der neue !



## Horst P. (24. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige in 2018 mit dem Bau meines Teiches zu beginnen.
Deshalb bin ich intensiv auf diversen Foren unterwegs um mich zu informieren.
Die Bandbreite der hier vorgestellten Teiche von null Technik bis "Wasser ist auch drin" 
gefällt mir gut, also habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich hier anzumelden 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Na da bin ich ja ganz gespannt. Gibt es denn schon einen Plan?
Was soll es denn werden? Ganz klein und natürlich oder Riesen groß zum Planschen. Oder gar ein HiTec Koipool ?


----------



## Lion (24. Nov. 2017)

hallo Horst,
herzlich willkommen hier bei uns, in diesem super schönen Forum.
 Léon


----------



## Horst P. (24. Nov. 2017)

einen Plan gibt es......

es wird wohl auf zwei Pflanzenteiche, angelehnt an NG, im Format 3x10m und einen Hauptteich
von ca. 16x24m hinauslaufen. Minimal mit je einer Pumpe für den Skimmer und die Bodenabsaugungen.
Skimmer in den einen und Bodenabsaugungen in den anderen Filterteich.
Vom Skimmerteich zu einem Bachlauf, von dort zurück. Vom "Bodenteich" direkt zurück in den großen.

Ich werde den Plan gelegentlich hier einstellen und sobald es ernst wird euch auch mit Bildern vom Bau langweilen.

Im Moment würde ich gerne mit einem der Filterteiche anfangen (techniklos), dann den zweiten und zum Schluss den Hauptteich
mit der Technik - bis dahin würden die beiden kleineren also in Ruhe einfahren können...

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Zacky (24. Nov. 2017)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Dein Plan klingt nach einem sehr umfangreichen Projekt und es klingt recht spannend. Viele User haben hier in der Vergangenheit aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln ihre Teiche mal gebaut und der Eine oder Andere baut sie hin & wieder um, verändert ein wenig und erreicht ganz viel. Studiere so viele Berichte wie möglich, auch wenn Dich die Informationsflut irgendwie erschlägt und verwirrt, findest Du ganz bestimmt aus den Berichten, dass für Dich beste Ergebnis.

Stelle so viele Fragen wie möglich im Voraus, auch wenn Du dann von 5 Leuten 10 verschiedene Antworten erhältst. 

Was ich aktuell als ersten wichtigen Punkt zu deinem Vorhaben sehe, ist, da Du ja den ersten Teich dann als späteren Filterteich nutzen willst, solltest Du Dir schon im Vorfeld Gedanken machen, wie Du die Zuleitungen an diesem späteren Filterteich anbringst. Du solltest also schon beim Bau des ersten Teiches, die Anschlüsse mit einbinden, wo später entweder die Skimmer oder die Bodenabsaugungen und die Rückläufe angeschlossen werden. Das später anzuflanschen ist nicht so easy, so dass ich das vorher machen würde.


----------



## blackbird (24. Nov. 2017)

Willkommen!
Interessant...
Sessel, Chips und Coke : check


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Nov. 2017)

*Willkommen bei den Teichlern.
*
Nutze die ruhige Winterzeit zu Doku´s durchlesen.
Vielleicht ist auch jemand in Deiner Nähe und Du kannst mal einen Teich/ Technik ansehen.

Dein Teich hat mir bekannte Dimensionen....Da gehen so locker 150m³ rein- je nach Profilform.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb- bei Teilerstellung der Filterteiche unbedingt schon alle Flansche für Zu- und Abläufe vorsehen.

*Falls Du:*
-*Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernen möchtes*t und nicht im Wasser kompostieren (Weil dann ist der Nährstofflieferant ja immernoch im Wasser und düngt) rate ich dringend dazu zumindest die Verrohrung für eine ökonomische* Schwerkraftfileranlage* vorzubereiten.
Alle Rohre (kein Rohr kleiner KG110/ DN 100 am Teich!)
Ich pers. rate eher zu *KG 125*- Verrohrung als kleinste Saug- oder Rückleitung an einem solchen Teich, um den hydr. Widerstand der Rohre und somit die Förderhöhe an der Pumpe gering zu halten!

Man kann durchaus auch erst es in einem reinen Schwimmteich "nur" mit den Pflanzenfilterteichen versuchen ein für sich selber akzeptables Gleichgewicht und optische Wasserqualität zu erreichen.

Wenn es aber nicht funktioniert und der Filtertteich zum Schwarzschlammloch mutiert, muß man zukunftsorientiert planen.
Nicht oder falsch verlegte Rohre etc. sind hinterher nicht mehr ohne erheblichen Aufwand änderbar.

-Wenn Du *sparsam und effektiv Wasser umwälzen und ggf. filtern willst,* ohne teure und wartungsintensive Motorpumpen zu kaufen und am Ende ihres Lebenszyklus wieder neu zu kaufen, dann ist ein Luftheber *LH* die erste Wahl bei den Pumpen.
Damit dieser funktioniert, bedarf es auch einer passenden Verrohrung der  Saug- und Rückläufe, um die "Förderhöhe" an der Pumpe gering zu halten. 
Wer mehr als 15cm Förderhöhe an der Pumpe hat, der hat irgendetwas nicht optimal gebaut. (Ich auch etwas).

Diese Art der sparsamen ,effektiven und auch ökologischen Pumpweise ist übrigens nicht sehr beliebt bei Verkäufern von Motorpumpen mit in die Höhe gepumpten Filteranlagen.

Es gibt hier sehr gute Doku´s und Tips aus Erfahrung!

Einen Skimmer kannst Du übrigens bei der Teichgröße als zu wenig ansehen.
Zwei Skimmer sollten es schon sein, damit sinnvoll die Oberfläche sauber gehalten wird.
Da bist Du schon bei notwendigen mind. 2 x 10m³/h = 20m³/h damit ein Skimmer vernünftig arbeitet.

Das funktioniert aber auch nur effektiv, wenn man im Teich durch die Rückläufe (die eigentlich aus den Pflanzenfilterteich kommen können) eine leichte Kreiselströmung erzeugt.

Dazu noch 3 oder 4 Bodenabsaugpunkte....

Das ist aber alles recht einfach zu kalkulieren und entsprechend zu bauen.
Benötigte Leistung zum Betrieb eines LH (Lufthebers)  für den ganzen Teich so ca. 100W reicht aus, damit *alle Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren!

Das ist der nächste Tip:*
Lass Dir nichts von niemanden erzählen, dass man einzelne Saugstellen abschiebert/ drosselt, damit irgendwo ein Skimmer zutschelt.
Das ist ein Resutat von Bau- und Planungsfehlern. (Hatte ich mal)
Pump- und Filterleistung muß so ausgelegt sein, dass* alle Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren*!
Schieber in den Saugeitungen können entfallen. Zum für Arbeiten notwendiges Absperren gibt es einfachere und billigerre Lösungen, die auch noch tech. zuverlässiger sind (Weil Schieber auch gerne undicht werden oder sich in den Dichtungen Sand/ Kiesel reinsetzt).

Viel Spaß beim Planen!


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Horst!
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties.

Was soll es denn überhaupt für ein Teich werden?

Meine Vorredner schwingen derart die “Peitsche“, da wird mir ja schwindelig.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2017)

Mach den Bachlauf tief genug, so das immer auch Wasser drin steht und da einiges an Pflanzen rein kann.


----------



## Horst P. (27. Nov. 2017)

Erst mal Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung



Ich habe im Sommer mal einen ersten Entwurf gezeichnet...

Da sind noch drei Filterteiche eingezeichnet, es werden aber wohl nur zwei.




samorai schrieb:


> Was soll es denn überhaupt für ein Teich werden?



Da ist sie !  die Frage aller Fragen    Es wird ein Feuerlöschfeuchtbiotopschwimmteich mit
Fischen  (diese Smileys machen echt Laune)


Ich beabsichtige im großen Teich auch ein paar Quadratmeter für Seerosen zu nutzen und das Profil entsprechend
anzupassen. Ansonsten sollen einige heimische Fische dort eine Heimat finden.
Eine Nutzung als Schwimmteich wird eher die Ausnahme sein, ICH habe kein Problem mit grünem Wasser oder irgendwelchen
Sichtweiten, einen einiger Maßen stabilen Zustand strebe ich aber selbstverständlich an.

Die Gartenarbeit ist auch nicht so meins, unser "Garten" besteht also aus Blumenwiesen und Laubmischwald.
Mit dem Teich komme ich meinem Ziel etwas näher - ich will nie wieder Rasenmähen!
Rund um die freie Fläche habe ich bereits einen Damm angefangen der Sichtschutz und "Zaun" werden soll.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach den Bachlauf tief genug, so das immer auch Wasser drin steht und da einiges an Pflanzen rein kann.



wie tief ist "tief genug" in diesem Falle?

Die entsprechende Verrohrung mit allen Durchbrüchen und einem Filterkeller werde ich
so wie ihr das auch schreibt entsprechend berücksichtigen, ein paar Meter KG Rohr sind
kein Thema.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Nov. 2017)

Tiefe so40 bis 60.....


Ich muss mal schauen, irgendwo hab ich hier noch Bilder vom Bau von meinem Bachlauf im Forum. Wobei ich hatte leichtes Gefälle. Da musste ich mit eckigen Mörtelwannen so Miniteiche im Bachlauf bauen. Irgendwo ist hier noch so eine Beschreibung....ich suche mal.
Vor ab ein aktuelles Bild.






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-pflanzengrabens.47389/#post-559997


Beschreibung :
Bachlauf *unter Erdniveau*. Ein Bach oben auf einen Wall ist unnatürlich

Eckige Mörtelkisten erst eingegraben mit Bodenwällen zwischen den einzelnen Kisten. Dann alles etwas tiefer. Auf die Erdwälle zwischen den Kisten habe ich teilweise noch DN50 Rohre gelegt, da mit das ganze noch etwas höher kommt. Folie über das Ganze. Boschungsmatten auf die Folie, über die Erdwälle. Mörtelkisten auf die Folie und mit Wasser gefült. Drücken sich dann in die großzügig ausgeformten Löcher. Seiten Bereiche mit Sand/Kies verfüllt. Einige Steine auf die Oberfläche, wo das Wasser drüber läuft.

Wenn die Pumpen aus sind steht immer Wasser in den Mörtelkisten. Somit lässt sich das alles gut bepflanzen. Ist somit bei mir auch gleich ein Filtergraben.


Mit Wasser





Mal ohne Wasser






PS, bevor du fragst.... Bilder, welche aus Eigenen alten Beiträgen mittels dem Erweiterten Editor eingefügt werden sind dann schon mal schön Groß......kosten ja auch keinen weiteren Speicherplatz


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Nov. 2017)

Schöne Skizze.
Von Hand gemalt- finde ich immer schön.....
Ich kann Dir raten, weil Du sicher noch ein paar Entwürfe zeichnen wirst:
erstelle eine Skizze des Gartens und der fertigen Bauten, die dann kopieren....und auf den Kopien per Hand die jeweiligen Entwürfe zeichnen.
---
Kurz wie immer ein paar Ideen meinerseits:
-Teich so groß wie möglich (hast Du ja schon gut gemacht)
-Teich immer an die Terrasse ran- und dort muß man auch rutschfest rein- und raus kommen können- Treppe, Leiter, Handlauf (hat meine Frau durchgesetzt und das war gut so!)
-möglichst viel Schwimmlänge im Teich- dazu ggf. Filterteiche seitlich planen und nicht am unteren Ende
-Schwimmen- wenn man "Bahnen" schwimmen will, dann ggf. an en "Enden" Möglichkeiten zur Wende einbauen (senkrechte Wände ohne Stufe zum abstoßen)

Filterteich(e)- ich habe einen mit ca. 15m x 3m. Ggf. ist so ein Filterteich nicht notwendig. Seitliche Pflanzzonen im Teich haben den gleichen Effekt.
Siehe Peter Boden und Anz111 hier in der Rubrik Schwimmteiche.

Die getrennten Filterteiche haben den Vorteil, dass dort ggf. keine Fische drin sind und anderes Getier so dort mehr Überlebenschancen  hat...
Die Strömung darf dort nicht zu hoch sein, damit sich noch Feinstsediment dort absetzen kann.
Deswegen kann es besser sein, die Pflanzenfilterteiche mittig nach dem Filter/ LH/ Biokamer oder LH Einbzu speisen. Der Wasserstrom teilt sich dann zu den Enden hin auf und läuft dort in den ST per Flansche und kurze Rohre über.
Bei einem 3m breiten FT würde ich als max. mittige Einspeisung so ca. 20..25...30 m³/h empfehlen.
Die teilt sich dann jeweils zu den Enden hin auf.

Fläche der FT/ Pflanzzonen so ca. 1/3 der des Schwimmteiches. mehr kann nie schaden.

-----------
Technik:
Irgendwo eine sinnvolle Position des "Filterkellers"...im Garten- Schuppen,unter der  Terrasse ...
Der "Rand" des Filterkellers kann ggf. ca. 20cm über OK Wasser sein. Technik- bedingt.
In den Filterkeller muß Strom, Wasser (nachfüllen) rangehen und ggf. eine Abwasserrleitung zum entsorgen des Spülwassers / Teichüberlauf (Drainagen) rang und rausgehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Nov. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schöne Skizze.
> Von Hand gemalt- finde ich immer schön.....


Jetzt muss ich erst mal Suchen


----------



## Horst P. (14. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für die Filterteiche etwas überlegt.
Wenn ich einen Bodenablauf am Ende des Teiches einbaue kann ich
von dort ein Rohr in einen Sickergraben im Wald führen (dort versickert ein Teil des Regenwassers vom Haus).
Dieser Graben liegt erheblich tiefer als die Sohle des Teiches. Wenn ich dort ein Standrohr installiere kann ich
rein in Schwerkraft die Filterteiche ablassen und reinigen.
Also, Hauptteich abschiebern / Standrohr aufstellen, Teich leerpumpen bis zur unteren Stufe , Unterwasserpflanzen raus holen, dann zum reinigen den Schlamm mit dem Besen aufwirbeln und zum Ablauf schieben, Wasser marsch - Teich wieder sauber!
Einzig die Tiere im Bodenschlamm müsste ich irgendwie ausfiltern.
Hat schon jemand so etwas in der Art gebaut oder seht ihr da Probleme über die ich noch nicht nachgedacht habe?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Dez. 2017)

Die Idee mit der "Bodenabsaugung" im Filterteich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber folgende Bedenken:

-langes Abflußrohr mit stehenden Wasser und anerobes Milieu
-am Ende ein Schieber- was passiert dort bei Frost mit Schieber/ Rohr
-BA am Ende des Filterteiches ist ungünstig- der Schmodder wird dort nicht über die ganze Länge angesaugt
-------------
Mein Filterteich ist grob nach NG angelegt (nur eben nach dem TF und die Stufen etwas tiefer) und ca. 15m lang / 3m breit.
Die mittlere Rinne hat ein leichtes Gefälle zur Mitte hin.
In der ganzen Rinne sammelte sich "Feinsediment".
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein BA in der Mitte reichen würde...zumindest müsste man den Schlamm während des Ablassens aufwühlen....
-----------------
Ein vernünftiger Schlammsauger mit Impeller erledigt das mt dem Schwarzschlamm/ Sediment ohne Murren wesentlich eleganter.
Den kann man bei einem großen Teich mit Pflanzzonen und Stufen sowieso immermal gut gebrauchen.
Auch kann man Saugleitungen damit gut mal reinigen (Wenn man Reinigungsabzweige/ Standrohrkammern hat).


----------

